# Smoked my first fatty today!!!!!



## chase1300 (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I finally did it.  Smoked my first fatty.   I used hot sausage, filled with red, yellow a and green peppers.  Onion, garlic and provolone cheese.   I was a little nervous since this was the very first one that I've done.   Next time I will use sweet Italian sausage next time.   And mor cheese.   I think most of the cheese cooked out on the grate.  Lol.  And I will try to seal the ends a little better next time.   I guess that is all a part of the learning process.  Here are the pix....

Sautéed the onions and peppered a bit.  












image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014





I must admit, I was pretty proud of my bacon work.  Lol. 

Before and after...












image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014







And now  for the money shot....













image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chase1300
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice looking fattie.


----------



## coachwalrich (Sep 28, 2014)

That looks awesome


----------



## themule69 (Sep 28, 2014)

That looks good. Very nice weave.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## krisby1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks good and really tasty.  I had the same problem with the cheese melting out.  Next time I plan to wrap bacon around the ends before I wrap the log with the bacon weave. 

Yep, it's a learning process.  And a real tasty one, too!


----------



## kapdon (Sep 28, 2014)

Caution: cooking fatties is addicting, I cooked my first fattie a little over a month ago and have cooked one every weekend since. Great job!


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 29, 2014)

kapdon said:


> Caution: cooking fatties is addicting, I cooked my first fattie a little over a month ago and have cooked one every weekend since. Great job!


I could not agree more with Kapdon.  My wife even asks me to make them. 

Nice job and beautiful bacon work!  Now you need to make your own bacon to use on your fatty.  Then you will have a second addiction.  lol


----------



## docktoo (Sep 29, 2014)

Lawdy, I've just got to try making one of those!!!  Looks great!


----------



## disco (Sep 29, 2014)

Terrific looking fatty. Thanks so much for the qview. It has made me hungry!















Disco


----------



## venture (Sep 29, 2014)

Great looking fattie!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## xgolfprojon (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks awesome!

I think I will have to make a fattie this week!


----------



## lukeripper (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks great!! I took mine one more step and wrapped it in pizza dough













image.jpg



__ lukeripper
__ Oct 1, 2014


----------



## chase1300 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everybody.....I appreciate all the encouragement.


----------



## toesmasher (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes they are addicting, have 4 in my smoker right now.


----------



## cardsfan (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks great!! Definitely is on my "to do" list!!!!!


----------



## jeffrsports (Oct 7, 2014)

Been wanting to do one for a while now myself.  Is 5 pounds of meat too much? Or about right?


----------



## bluto (Oct 8, 2014)

Great looking Fatty!



jeffrsports said:


> Been wanting to do one for a while now myself.  Is 5 pounds of meat too much? Or about right?



jeffrsports, a 5 lb fatty would be ginormous, not to say that's a bad thing, but you would have a hard time making a bacon weave large enough.  Most fatty's are made with a single package of bacon and a 1lb chub of sausage (or ground of your choice).


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 8, 2014)

Bluto said:


> Great looking Fatty!
> jeffrsports, a 5 lb fatty would be ginormous, not to say that's a bad thing, but you would have a hard time making a bacon weave large enough. Most fatty's are made with a single package of bacon and a 1lb chub of sausage (or ground of your choice).


Bluto,  I agree that a 5 pound Fatty would be and I quote "Ginormous".  But who isn't the least bit curious to see what it would look like.  It would have to be either be 5 feet long or have the diameter of a basketball!  lol  If my smoker would fit it (that's another concern) I would try it the next time I have folks over.

1 lb ground chuck is enough.  good luck.


----------



## muck man (Oct 9, 2014)

that looks great, I haven't had time to do one in awhile....like the idea of the peppers


----------



## chase1300 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the good comments.  It's been about 2 weeks since I made that one.     So now I think it's time to do another one.   This time I think I'm going to use Italian sausage instead of breakfast sausage.   I don't know what I'm gonna fill it with yet.    



Thanks again.


----------



## jagfc3s (Oct 11, 2014)

I used Italian on mine. Interesting enough I did spinach and Muenster cheese.  Turned out great













20141011_072438.jpg



__ jagfc3s
__ Oct 11, 2014


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats.  Nice job.  That's what I like about Fattys.  There is no wrong combination if you like it.  Beautiful picture.


----------



## metcalf (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm a newbie on the site but this looks amazing!  I have to try it out.  Can anyone point me to the cooking instructions?  how long does this take to cook?  Do you just get internal temp to 165 degrees?


----------



## jagfc3s (Oct 14, 2014)

This is what helped me http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## kackalakiecook (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great. I'm smoking one right now using sausage & ground pork ( whatever's on sale). I have to agree nice weave


----------

